# LED Headlight Bulbs



## Vetteman61 (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm having trouble finding an adapter to convert my D cell battery to 2 AA (3 volt) adapter. 

The original lights in my 64 tank bike had two headlights.   It has 2 D cell batteries wired in parallel, which means each bulb is getting 1.5 volts.  (each D cell is 1.5 volts, in parallel, each bulb gets 1.5 volts)  I bought 3v LED bulbs because I couldn't find any 1.5 volt LED bulbs.  If I could convert each D cell battery into two AA batteries in series then each battery would make 3v, which would allow both my new LED bulbs to burn, but all the adapters I'm finding are 4.5 volts (3 AA batteries 1.5+1.5+1.5).  I think 4.5v would burn out a 3v LED bulb.  I wonder if I could take a 3 AA battery adapter and solder a wire where one of the batteries should go and that would give me 1.5+1.5 = 3 volts?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 17, 2020)

Maybe a piece of brass rod, same diameter or width as a “AA” battery, and cut to the same length as a “AA” battery.  Or maybe a bronze bushing, if one might be lucky enough to find one of right dimensions.  Perhaps another trick might be to wrap an old dead battery (might leak) or a wood dowel, in conducting aluminum foil?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 17, 2020)

Just use A rechargeable radio control model lithium-ion battery pack. They’re small and will fit inside your battery tray.


----------



## Vetteman61 (Jul 26, 2020)

To follow up, I used two LED 3v bulbs.  I replaced the two parallel D cell batteries with two D cell to AA adapters.  The D cell adapters hold 3 AA batteries, arranged in series, and I use one dummy AA battery per adapter.  The D cells were parallel, which means each of the two bulbs received 1.5 volts.  Since both of my new LED bulbs were 3 volts, I had to purchase adapters that were wired in series (not parallel), since each AA battery is 1.5 volts and when wired in a series 1.5+1.5 = 3v.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 30, 2020)

Well does it work,,,,lol. Any brighter. How about a pic.


----------



## 13 Rubi (Nov 22, 2020)

I had the same issue on my 61 AMC(Huffy) headlight.  I used a piece of plastic, with a metal strip riveted to it, and put it on the negative end of the battery holder.  This way my 2 D cells could be used in series, for the headlight.  They work great now.


----------

